# Best small outboard with electric start?



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Most motors in the 9.9 range are the same weight as the 15's so you might as well shoot for the more hp. As far as electric start goes, its basically an added option on an outboard. Some have it, and some don't. It can also be added afterward if you find a good deal on a manual start. For the makes, Yamaha, merc, honda the list goes on..... Their all good brands I think it is just a matter of preference and what costs the least amount of $$$ at that time. Good luck...


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks. Basicly what I am trying to do is find out what NOT to look for. Lets say for example that Yamaha never made an outboard below 20hp with electric start, then I would know not to even bother looking for one. This was only a hypothetical example. I dont know whether Yamaha made small electric start outboards or not.

The max hp for my boat is 15 and from my experience with the boat, I think that would be a good deal too much. To keep costs down and since I dont need the extra hp, I'm centering on 5-10hp. I'm not excluding everything else, but just trying to narrow the search field. Something in the 2-5hp range would be great, but I am pretty sure no one ever made an electric start in that range.

I'm thinking that something in the 70's or 80's 9.9hp Johnrude would be perfect. Decent cost, and they made a billion of them, so availabilty of motors as well as parts is good. I just dont know if they made it in electric start. I've never seen one...


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

After a little research I have found that Mercury, not sure of the years, allows an electric start option for outboards starting at 6 hp. Hope this helps a little but without researching every model and make for the years you wish to purchase then it may be a matter of just searching for sale adds until you find the one you want. Good luck again and Im sure someone else may have a little more insight on the topic...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Just a note on buying a manual start and thinking that buying a starter is all it takes. Many of these engines are hi-tech (not saying your '58 isn't) but there may be other parts necessary to make it an electric start. Flywheel, starting switch and charging system are just three that come to mind.

Find the one you want with the starter already there, plenty around.


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, I know. Adding start option was not ever in the cards. I want it already there. Just trying to find something that haad it as an option, so that I know what to look out for.

No high tech on the 58. haha Points and condensers! But at least I'll still be able to go fishing if the terrorists hit us with an EMP...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Well then since the black ones are manufactured by one company and the blue ones manufactured by another and ech has pro's/con's followers/haters - pick one in your price range and bolt it on and go.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

Well, I have been a "Honda Man" for years, and wanted to get one for my new skiff earlier this year. They have gotten to be pretty high, but I shoppped around and found a 15 for around $2,600 with electric start. I think they had a 9.9 around $2,200 there at the time. I had not been looking for an electric start, but now that I have it I can't see ever not having one. I am just saying that you can shop your area (even a bit out of your area) and possibly come upon one that has been on the floor for a while (esp. as we approach Winter) and might be able to make a deal. The Hondas that I had in the past ran forever and were very reliable - I would pay a little more to get that and have no regrets!


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the tip, but I was thinking more in the $300-$600 range. Thus the 70's or 80's models. :-/
Seeing as how I have been unemployed for almost 6 months, with no relief in sight... I cant justify a $2500 motor for a $400 boat. haha I appreciate the tip though.

If I ever do find emplotymenty, I plan to sell the Gheenoe clone to friend and get a LT25. The one I was eyeballing, had a Honda 40 on it. :


----------

